# SPS Programmieren Pro face / vergütet



## domdom (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Allen erst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr. 
Ich hänge gerade an meiner Ausarbeitung fest. Ein Teil meiner Arbeit ist es ein Panel der Marke Proface zu programmieren. Da ich mich mit Progrommieren / SPS in keinerleiweise auskenne suche ich jemanden der mir dabei unter die Arme greift. Das Panel soll nichts großartiges machen nur Werte vergleichen, dann den wert in eine Formel eingestzt das Ergebnis anzeigen. Ahso noch den Innendruck selbst einstellen. Genaueres kann ich dann erzählen. Es soll eine Art Unterweisung im Gebiet SPS Programmieren mit Pro face sein ...
Zum Penal : LT 3300s (Farbig) die Software GP-Pro EX Version 2.6 

Wenn jemand sich damit auskennt und Zeit und Lust hat bitte Melden ! TG möglich!! 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2011)

Ziel einer Diplomarbeit ist es, unter anderem, sich in neue Sachgebiete einzuarbeiten. 
Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und es findet sich jemand ...


----------



## Verpolt (4 Januar 2011)

Wieso kaufts du dir nicht gleich den Maschinenbau-Diplom? 

Im Ernst.

Das Thema kann dich noch öfters verfolgen. 



> Das Panel soll nichts großartiges machen nur Werte vergleichen



Das ist doch machbar. Ein paar Beispiele von der HP und evtl. Hilfe von hier.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Wieso kaufts du dir nicht gleich den Maschinenbau-Diplom?
> 
> Im Ernst.
> 
> ...


 
Hier kann man so was bekommen http://www.geschenkeprofi.com/diplome.php
ich glaub ich bestell mir mal gleich einen Dr. Titel mit einer schönen
eckigen Mütze und son Bomel dran.


----------



## Verpolt (4 Januar 2011)

> ...mit einer schönen
> eckigen Mütze und son Bomel dran.



@Helmut_von_der_Reparatur

Nur für Dich


----------



## domdom (4 Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
Ersten das ist ein Teil also vielleicht 5 % der Diplomarbeit was sich im nachhinein ergeben hat, was im Grunde mit meiner Arbeit ansicht nichts zu tun hat. Zweitens wenn ich nicht die Erlaubnis der berechtigten Personen hätte, mir jemanden zu suchen der mir das Programmierung bzw. Umgang mit Pro face  beizubringen, hätte ich sicherlich nicht hier öffentlich gefragt. Drittens der jenige der mir dabei behilflich sein soll, soll nicht das alleine machen er soll mir eine Unterweisung geben wie ich dort vorzugehen haben, deshalb auch die Vergütung. Ich weis nicht was für eine Weltansicht Ihr habt aber umsonst ist auf der Welt nichts und jede Tätigkeit sollte belohnt werden.
Viertens kann jemand von euch behaupten, er kann alles im Leben von A-Z dann ist er kein Mensch.....


----------



## IBFS (4 Januar 2011)

@marlob
@verpolt
@HvdR

Die Einen haben das Glück, vor der Diplomarbeit ein passendes
Praktikum zu machen, wo man u.a. mit solchen Panels sich hätte
beschäftigen können.

Da es für Studenten mit sehr wenig passender Praxis oftmals
schwierig ist, absolut ohne Hilfe in Vernünftiger Zeit wenigstens
die ersten Klippen zu umschiffen, finde ich das Ansinnen des
Themenstarters durchaus sinnvoll. 

Es geht ja nicht darum, sich eine komplette Arbeit schreiben zu
lassen. Auch ich habe mir damals eine kurze Einweisung in 
PcWorx geben lassen, bevor es losging.

Daher finde ich solche Links: http://www.geschenkeprofi.com/diplome.php
eigentlich unpassend. 

Frank


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2011)

@IBFS
Im ursprünglichen Beitrag von domdom stand, das er sich das komplett von jemand anderen programmieren lassen will. Daher meine berechtigte Anmerkung


> ...Ziel einer Diplomarbeit ist es, unter anderem, sich in neue Sachgebiete einzuarbeiten...


Das er nur eine (bezahlte) Unterweisung haben möchte, hat er anschliessend im Text geändert. Da ist ja auch überhaupt nichts gegen einzuwenden.


----------



## IBFS (4 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> @IBFS
> Im ursprünglichen Beitrag von domdom stand, das er sich das komplett von jemand anderen programmieren lassen will. Daher meine berechtigte Anmerkung
> Das er nur eine (bezahlte) Unterweisung haben möchte, hat er anschliessend im Text geändert. Da ist ja auch überhaupt nichts gegen einzuwenden.




Danke... 
das ist ein Grund mehr, das man Beiträge in anderen Foren nach
ca. 10 Minuten nicht mehr ändern kann.  Da sollten wir hier auch
einführen. Dieses planloses Losgeschreibe finde ich ohnehin Käse.

Frank


----------



## domdom (4 Januar 2011)

Mal ne frage Frank, 
Vielleicht ist meine Begabung sich auszudrücken nicht gut das kann wohl sein, dass auch auch zu missverständnissen fürhren kann auch, aber jemanden denn man nicht kennt, ohne Plan so anzugreifen ist denn das ok? 
Vielleicht habe ich das so geschrieben aber sinngemäß sollte es nicht heißen ,das mir jemand das macht und er es mir schickt und fertig ist die Sache bestimmt nicht .... !!!! Denn das ist ein Forum zugänglich für alle und da schreibt man derartiges bestimmt nicht hin wenn man kurz davor ist einen Titel zu bekommen. 
Für mißverständlichkeiten meinerseits sorry, aber ich dachte hier Leute zu treffen die verständnis, gebildet und sogar hilfsbereit wären anderen Menschen in Sachen und Themen zu unterstützen die einem nicht liegt, und nicht sofort angegriffen zu werden...


----------



## IBFS (4 Januar 2011)

domdom schrieb:


> Mal ne frage Frank,
> ...



Ersten schauen einige hier um diese Zeit nur mit "einem halben Auge" rein 
und schreiben dann vieles Gute aber auch Schnellschüsse.

Zweitens gibt es sehr oft die typischen Hausaufgabenfragen, auf die ich
z.B. schon garnicht mehr reagiere. Das klingt dann so nach dem Motto:
"Ich bin so Doof, bitte helft mir". 

Drittens fehlt dir wohl noch der richtige Blick den forenüblichen
Sarkasmus zu erkennen (oberer LINK) den einen Programmierer haben MUSS
um den Job auf Dauer aushalten zu können.

Viertens waren die Reaktionen ja nicht bösartig sondern die Jungs wollten
dich schon aus der Reserve locken  

Gruß

Frank


----------



## marlob (4 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Viertens waren die Reaktionen ja nicht bösartig sondern die Jungs wollten
> dich schon aus der Reserve locken
> ...


*ACK*

@domdom
nur mal aus Neugierde. Bist du Ausländer? Deine Beiträge lesen sich so.
Du solltest auf jeden Fall an deiner Ausdrucksweise, Grammatik usw. arbeiten.
Das kann für deine Diplomarbeit nur hilfreich sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Januar 2011)

domdom schrieb:


> Für mißverständlichkeiten meinerseits sorry, aber ich dachte hier Leute zu treffen die verständnis, gebildet und sogar hilfsbereit wären anderen Menschen in Sachen und Themen zu unterstützen die einem nicht liegt, und nicht sofort angegriffen zu werden...


 
...eine solche Person mit einer der Eigenschaften, wirst du in diesem Forum nicht finden....
und noch ein Tip, wenn du mal als Dipl-Ing arbeiten möchtest, lege dir ein dickes Fell zu,
wenn du Dünnhäutig bist, wirst du den Job nicht lange überstehen.


----------



## Verpolt (4 Januar 2011)

> ...Leute zu treffen die verständnis, gebildet und sogar hilfsbereit wären anderen Menschen...



Klingt irgendwie nach Schwiegermamas Wunschkandidat


----------



## domdom (4 Januar 2011)

@marlob 
ja bin ich. In Sachen Ausdruck habe ich einige Defizite das gebe ich zu und versuche diese zu verbessern....


----------



## Dr.M (4 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wenn du mal als Dipl-Ing arbeiten möchtest, lege dir ein dickes Fell zu,
> wenn du Dünnhäutig bist, wirst du den Job nicht lange überstehen.




  ein paar Jahre aufm Bau helfen da schon ungemein bei der Abhärtung...


----------



## Jan (4 Januar 2011)

domdom schrieb:


> Mal ne frage Frank,
> Vielleicht ist meine Begabung sich auszudrücken nicht gut das kann wohl sein, dass auch auch zu missverständnissen fürhren kann auch, aber jemanden denn man nicht kennt, ohne Plan so anzugreifen ist denn das ok?
> Vielleicht habe ich das so geschrieben aber sinngemäß sollte es nicht heißen ,das mir jemand das macht und er es mir schickt und fertig ist die Sache bestimmt nicht .... !!!! Denn das ist ein Forum zugänglich für alle und da schreibt man derartiges bestimmt nicht hin wenn man kurz davor ist einen Titel zu bekommen.
> Für mißverständlichkeiten meinerseits sorry, aber ich dachte hier Leute zu treffen die verständnis, gebildet und sogar hilfsbereit wären anderen Menschen in Sachen und Themen zu unterstützen die einem nicht liegt, und nicht sofort angegriffen zu werden...


 
Hallo domdom,

wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, ist manches nicht so böse gemeint, wie es im ersten Moment klingt.
Grundsätzlich solltest du wissen, das auf so Hilferufe wie "Ich habe keine Lust mir nen Kopf zu machen, wer schreibt mir das Programm?" empfindlich reagiert wird, weil es soetwas leider häufig gibt.

Am ehesten und am besten kann einem geholfen wird, wenn man einen Stand hat, wie z.B. "Ich habe dies und jenes schon gemacht und weiß nicht, wie ich dies und das Problem lösen kann; mit der Hilfefunktion komme ich nicht weiter und mit der Forumssuche habe ich auch nichts gefunden. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?" (alles natürlich mit den Eckdaten, Hardware, Software, etv. wie du es auch schon gemacht hast).

Hier wird dir gerne geholfen, wenn zu erkennen ist, dass du dich selbst bemühst und nur ein paar Hilfestellungen oder Denkanstöße brauchst.


----------



## paddeljens (20 September 2011)

*Frag doch mal beim Support nach...*

Hallo domdom,
hast Du es denn schon einmal beim Support (Hotline) versucht. Da habe ich bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2011)

paddeljens schrieb:


> Hallo domdom,
> hast Du es denn schon einmal beim Support (Hotline) versucht. Da habe ich bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Der ist mit dem Studium schon durch, schau mal auf die Uhr....


----------

